# i2 EEI Springfield 4/14 RESULTS!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/12EEI/i2/041412.html

TRIFECTA!!!! $1100 payday on just 19 Electric teams!!!!

Many thanks to Village of Lakemore for OUTSTANDING accomodations!!!

njoy~

nip


----------



## dmbenjamin12 (Feb 27, 2012)

When will the point standings be updated? Also congrats on a great bag you should be proud of that chunk your son weighed in!

{Dave}


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks dmben- he was a proud dude. He's now known for big fish moments in his short ten years 

Pt standings are indeed active- njoy


http://www.dobass.com/12EEI/i2/041412.html

nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> Thanks dmben- he was a proud dude. He's now known for big fish moments in his short ten years
> 
> Pt standings are indeed active- njoy
> 
> ...


Looks good!

Tell Ryan awesome job, all he needs now is to find a decent partner!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

He was talking after the derby about how sorry he was for that McClung guy....


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> He was talking after the derby about how sorry he was for that McClung guy....


LOL! He's not the only one!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

He probably just wanted one of his John Deere hats


----------

